# What would you do with 70 SqFt?



## dougget (Feb 8, 2010)

I have an area ready for my layout, but I can't seem to settle on a design. Basically, I have a 7x10 space in the corner of a large room. So I'm bounded by walls on two sides and have open access to the other two. No doorways or windows to deal with.

I've attached a basic picture and would like some feedback on design. Feel free to mark it up and repost your ideas.

Some requirements...
- HO Scale
- DC controls
- Point to point operation with a continuous loop
- Single level with some variation in elevation. Possibly enough elevation change for an over/under, but no helix or two tier layout.

I have some time to work on the benchwork this weekend, so any feedback would be great.
Thanks,
Doug


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey Doug,

I built a first-timer HO layout recently on 4x8 MDF. Though it's smaller than yours, I desired/incorporated many of your same features: simple DC, continuous loop, single level (bascially a flatland decorated MDF base) with some variation in elevation (via simple trestle & foam ramp. I added two simple dead-end turnout spurs for some extra rolling stock. While the single-loop layout is pretty basic, the twisty "figure 8 within an oval" pathway gives a nice length of run before you get back to where you started.

Your layout will be bigger ... but maybe there's something here that will give you an idea or two ...










Good luck!

TJ


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I would start here for inspiration: http://www.thortrains.net/index.html

Scroll down to N and HO scale. Also, I'd go here: http://www.anyrail.com/index_en.html

Download the demo software and play with it. You get 50 pieces of track to play with endlessly to try different cofigurations. For $60, you can buy the software and never run short of track to try out on your pc. It's a good investment.

Best of luck!


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

TJ,

Nice setup.:thumbsup:


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Very nice, TJ. I love the tunnels and the neatness of the whole thing.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

with such space available i wouldn't go with 4x8.

L shaped, T shaped or even C with opening to the left dogbone.
see very crude sketch attached . i'm not proposing this particular "trackplan" but rather throwing general idea out there. you will need to map it out in design software (i happen to like Anyrail *ALOT*. trial os free)

if this is your first layout i wouldn't go for shade (hidden underground) station but it will sertainly add a lot.


----------



## dougget (Feb 8, 2010)

That's how the 7x10 area was established. Originally, I had a 5x8 table built, but was concerned about reaching the center to work on anything. A 5x8 layout can't go agains a wall, you need about 2' of walk-around space, so 5x8 really takes up a 7x10 area. So, now I'm at 7x10 with no real change in footprint 

A folded dogbone or donut (duckunder to a center 'pit') makes the most sense. I've had a donut in my head, but I'm going to play around with a dogbone layout and see if that works for me. I've been using XTrackCad to model stuff along the way.

Thanks, Keep the feedback coming.
Doug


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

If it were me, I would avoid a duck-under if at all possible. Ducking under the layout will soon get rather old. You may want to consider a lift-up section. But I think the folded dogbone with a walk-in layout is the best. Just try to make you aisles at least 24".
Good luck!


----------



## bradimous1 (Mar 3, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> Hey Doug,
> 
> I built a first-timer HO layout recently on 4x8 MDF. Though it's smaller than yours, I desired/incorporated many of your same features: simple DC, continuous loop, single level (bascially a flatland decorated MDF base) with some variation in elevation (via simple trestle & foam ramp. I added two simple dead-end turnout spurs for some extra rolling stock. While the single-loop layout is pretty basic, the twisty "figure 8 within an oval" pathway gives a nice length of run before you get back to where you started.
> 
> ...


gotta ask what the figure 8 curves are... are they 18"? I really like this layout and may have to rethink what I was working on. Currently I only have a 4 axle loco, but they aren't the most abundant or even the best looking, so I was trying to work it out to 22" only.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Re: curve radii, above ...

The right side inner circle (around the road rotary) is all 18". The 180-deg half-circle just outside that is 22".

The left side inner circle is 18" for its bottom half, then 22" for its upper-left quadrant.

The tunnel half circle is 22" for its lower-left quadrant, and 18" for its upper-left quadrant.

The curve between the two bridges is 18" radius.

I'm not driving huge locos, so the 18" works OK for me. But anyone with large locos would want to consider bigger radius turns.

TJ


----------



## dougget (Feb 8, 2010)

I don't think the folded dogbone walk-in style layout will work for me. Given a minimum radius of 18", I would need to exceed my 24" working reach in a few spots.

The donut duck-under seems to work better for me.

Here's a couple of mock-ups.

Doug


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

i wold not go for duck under. at least make that section removable.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

The general "C" board layout of pic #1 is nice. Interesting track options, easy reach. Be wary of "left turn directly into right turn" connections, though (as was mentioned in this or another recent thread) ... can get tippy.

TJ


----------



## bradimous1 (Mar 3, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> Re: curve radii, above ...
> 
> The right side inner circle (around the road rotary) is all 18". The 180-deg half-circle just outside that is 22".
> 
> ...


thanks TJ... I was thinking of making my 4x8 with more in the center, some businesses etc, which would eliminate the figure 8, but I really like that, it looks great!!! I think with my size, I am going to have some 18" radii, so I am going to have to stick to the 4 axle locos anyway.

again, thanks


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> Hey Doug,
> 
> I built a first-timer HO layout recently on 4x8 MDF. Though it's smaller than yours, I desired/incorporated many of your same features: simple DC, continuous loop, single level (bascially a flatland decorated MDF base) with some variation in elevation (via simple trestle & foam ramp. I added two simple dead-end turnout spurs for some extra rolling stock. While the single-loop layout is pretty basic, the twisty "figure 8 within an oval" pathway gives a nice length of run before you get back to where you started.
> 
> ...


Hey TJ... I also *really* like your looped layout, because the train travels in so many different directions.:thumbsup:


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

Doug...I went with a duck-under on my layout (very similar to the second option you are looking at). I only have a 2 x 4 that I have to duck under (it connects two wider parts of my layout together). The train rides across on the edge of the 2 x 4 (I put guard rails along the sides of the 2 x 4 so it can't fall off). It looks like a long bridge.

I don't think a duck-under is a big deal as long as your layout height is 48" or more. Anything less than that and it would be hard to negotiate.

Chad


----------

